# Meglio abbonamento secondo arancio centrale o primo verde?



## el_gaucho (4 Settembre 2019)

Ciao a tutti,

Stavo pensando di fare l’abbonamento o al secondo arancio o il primo verde.
Ho visto alcune partite in tribuna centrale e sono sempre stato soddisfatto. Tuttavia, dato che vivo a Londra, vedro’ dalle 4 alle 6 partite, tra cui derby, Napoli e juventus e stavo pensando anche al fattore costi.
Per chi e’ stato in entrambi I settori, come si vede la partita in primo verde? C’e una grande differenza con il secondo arancio centrale?

Grazie a tutti per l’aiuto


----------



## vannu994 (4 Settembre 2019)

Ovviamente dalla tribuna si vede meglio, però hai un ottima visione anche dal primo anello, basta che non ti metti troppo avanti. Unico consiglio se scegli il primo verde e di prendere i posti coperti sennò in partite contro Napoli/Roma rischi di prenderti in testa liquidi corporei avversari, visto che saresti proprio sotto la curva ospiti.


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Settembre 2019)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Stavo pensando di fare l’abbonamento o al secondo arancio o il primo verde.
> Ho visto alcune partite in tribuna centrale e sono sempre stato soddisfatto. Tuttavia, dato che vivo a Londra, vedro’ dalle 4 alle 6 partite, tra cui derby, Napoli e juventus e stavo pensando anche al fattore costi.
> ...



Non so dirti il primo verde, ma io ho fatto per anni l'abbonamento al secondo arancio e mi sono sempre trovato benissimo.


----------



## sette (4 Settembre 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente dalla tribuna si vede meglio, però hai un ottima visione anche dal primo anello, basta che non ti metti troppo avanti. Unico consiglio se scegli il primo verde e di prendere i posti coperti sennò in partite contro Napoli/Roma rischi di prenderti in testa liquidi corporei avversari, visto che saresti proprio sotto la curva ospiti.



Non stanno in terzo anello verde gli ospiti?


----------



## cris (4 Settembre 2019)

Per mia opinione, tutta la vita 2° arancio centrale.


----------



## cris (4 Settembre 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> Non stanno in terzo anello verde gli ospiti?



Si esatto, è praticamente impossibile che avvenga quanto detto.


----------



## Baba (4 Settembre 2019)

cris ha scritto:


> Si esatto, è praticamente impossibile che avvenga quanto detto.



Dal terzo anello buttano spesso roba, soprattutto i più zingari d’Italia, i romanisti.


----------



## cris (4 Settembre 2019)

Baba ha scritto:


> Dal terzo anello buttano spesso roba, soprattutto i più zingari d’Italia, i romanisti.



si ma considerando che sono in una rete, al massimo questa roba cade sul 2° anello, che arrivi al 1° la vedo poco probabile.


----------



## Baba (4 Settembre 2019)

cris ha scritto:


> si ma considerando che sono in una rete, al massimo questa roba cade sul 2° anello, che arrivi al 1° la vedo poco probabile.



Hai ragione. Comunque sconsiglio pure io le prime file del primo anello verde per il fattore pioggia.


----------



## cris (4 Settembre 2019)

Baba ha scritto:


> Hai ragione. Comunque sconsiglio pure io le prime file del primo anello verde per il fattore pioggia.



riguardo la pioggia concordo, sia il primo che secondo anello, è opportuno distanziarsi dalle prime file piu in basso e quindi esposte. la copertura non è eccellente onestamente in caso di pioggia insistente.


----------



## vannu994 (4 Settembre 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> Non stanno in terzo anello verde gli ospiti?



Si scusa ho fatto confusione...


----------



## Jino (4 Settembre 2019)

Al primo verde, se non sei sotto i gradoni quindi in alto, aspettati bottigliate di urina scaricate giù dall'Inter. Evento visto aimè con i miei occhi. 

Secondo arancio tutta la vita!!

Se proprio vuoi andare in curva per spendere meno vai al primo blu. Ma spendi meno ad andare al primo anello in curva rispetto al secondo distinti!?


----------



## el_gaucho (6 Settembre 2019)

Grazie a tutti per i consigli. E’ sempre vero che si puo contare sui fratelli rossoneri.
La mia preferenza era il secondo arancio e I vostri commenti hanno rafforzato le mie convinzioni.
Ho speso un po di piu ma ne e’ valsa la pena


----------



## el_gaucho (6 Settembre 2019)

.


----------



## el_gaucho (6 Settembre 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Al primo verde, se non sei sotto i gradoni quindi in alto, aspettati bottigliate di urina scaricate giù dall'Inter. Evento visto aimè con i miei occhi.
> 
> Secondo arancio tutta la vita!!
> 
> Se proprio vuoi andare in curva per spendere meno vai al primo blu. Ma spendi meno ad andare al primo anello in curva rispetto al secondo distinti!?



Il primo verde 395 il secondo arancio 475


----------



## Beppe85 (6 Settembre 2019)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Stavo pensando di fare l’abbonamento o al secondo arancio o il primo verde.
> Ho visto alcune partite in tribuna centrale e sono sempre stato soddisfatto. Tuttavia, dato che vivo a Londra, vedro’ dalle 4 alle 6 partite, tra cui derby, Napoli e juventus e stavo pensando anche al fattore costi.
> ...



Differenza immensa... molto meglio l'arancio


----------



## Beppe85 (6 Settembre 2019)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Grazie a tutti per i consigli. E’ sempre vero che si puo contare sui fratelli rossoneri.
> La mia preferenza era il secondo arancio e I vostri commenti hanno rafforzato le mie convinzioni.
> Ho speso un po di piu ma ne e’ valsa la pena



Bravo


----------



## James Watson (4 Ottobre 2019)

Io vado spesso (nel senso che quando vado a san siro vado in genere lì) al primo verde, e mi piace tantissimo, ma proprio perché a me piace la visuale "ad angolo", perché è diversa da quella che si vede in tv o che vedo io di solito quando scendo in campo (fascia laterale)


----------



## bmb (4 Ottobre 2019)

Hai deciso se spenderli meglio quei soldi? Tipo un FKK


----------



## kekkopot (13 Novembre 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Hai deciso se spenderli meglio quei soldi? Tipo un FKK


Mi dispiace per l'autore del post: tutti quei soldi spesi (più, nel suo caso, anche i voli aerei) per guardare sto scempio...

Se si continua così e mantengono i prezzi cosi alti, l'anno prossimo si prevede un grosso calo di abbonamenti...


----------

